
Facebook Publishes “Insider’s Guide To Viral Marketing” - fiaz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/21/facebook-publishes-insiders-guide-to-viral-marketing/
======
dbreunig
Step 1: Publish external habits to all internal users with no user approval.

Step 2: Profit.

